
GitLab.com is down - amq
https://twitter.com/gitlabstatus
======
amq
"An incorrect version has been deployed to
[http://GitLab.com](http://GitLab.com), we are temporarily taking
[http://GitLab.com](http://GitLab.com) offline"

